# APR's Spring into Power Sale! March 25th - April 28th



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce our product line from ECU upgrades to Stage 3+ Turbocharger Systems is on sale!

*March 25th through April 28th*



















*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*



*Stock Mode* :: _Original Mapping and Performance_
*APR 91 Octane Performance Mode*
*APR 93 Octane Performance Mode*
*APR 100 Octane Performance Mode*
*APR Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_


*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes The Following Features:*



*APR Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
*APR Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
*APR Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_


_Some exceptions apply. Diesel engines only contain stock and performance maps. Some ECU features not available._

*APR Hardware Sale*



APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intake Systems - 10% Off!
APR Exhaust Systems - 10% Off!
APR Stage III, III+, K04 and Supercharger Systems - 10% Off!
APR Intercooler and CPS Systems - 10% Off!
APR Motorsport Hardware, R1 DV, Bypipe, Fueling, Hoses, Etc - 10% to 15% Off!
APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping!
DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping!


_Some exceptions may apply._

Please visit the APR Product Pages for full product details or call an APR representative at +1 (334) 502-5181.

To find a local APR Dealer in your area, please use the APR Dealer Locator Tool at www.goapr.com/dealer

Prices are only applicable to the United States of America. To find pricing and participation in your country, please contact a local APR Importer in your country.

For more news follow us on Facebook!



Go APR!


----------

